# Pimp my Weber Ranck Kettle



## texas bbq (Dec 25, 2011)

I love my Ranch cattle but only what i missing is, a holder for a Thermometer. So i would like to build a own holder.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 25, 2011)

Now that will work


----------

